

Show HN: libgit2.js - git running in your browser - zodiac
http://xuanji.appspot.com/libgit2-js/wrap.html

======
zodiac
Hi guys, author here. I compiled libgit2 to javascript (libgit2.github.com)
using emscripten. libgit2 is a C library of core git methods and I managed to
call the functions from the browser.

A fun way to begin playing with it is to run git commit -m "a commit message",
git checkout master, git commit -m "hello" etc and watch the graph change.

The number of libgit2 functions I have exposed is very limited, and help is
appreciated.

